# Sourcing Strela Parts



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello,

I have three Strela 3017 mvmt watches. Two of these are franken, and I would like to restore one of them to correct status. The movement is No. 07xx and I would like some info on the correct dial and hands for this, as well as any known sources for parts watches, and or parts.

I know that I am probably asking for too much!

TIA.

-k


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Welcome to the forum







.

Have you seen Charles' ( Bareges ) saga on this topic







?

A forum search on "Strela" will show you the threads  .


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

I collect the 3017 based strelas too, and whilst I am keeping some parts to keep mine going, I do have some black dials and a white dial which not spare I could be convinced to part with it.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

kinaed,

Welcome.............I think I might have seen your post on this topic in 'another place'??!!

The upshot of what Ian referred to was that in my efforts to return a 3017 Sekonda and 3017 Poljot to original spec a local (Channel Islands) watchmaker managed to get from Sekonda UK (or whatever name it now travels under) an original crown (a spare part) and an array of hands (also spares).

I don't know what is left in Sekonda's 3017 spares bin but it has got to be worth a try.

Happy hunting


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Bareges said:


> kinaed,
> 
> Welcome.............I think I might have seen your post on this topic in 'another place'??!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply,

The other 'another place' post was another watch. I am probably going to leave that one as is (too much to do). The watch I wan to resotore has the typical black strela dial that so many frankens have with mis-matched hands. The case, etc is original.

Thanks,

-k



Bareges said:


> kinaed,
> 
> Welcome.............I think I might have seen your post on this topic in 'another place'??!!
> 
> ...


Cool!

Do you have a contact email address for them?

Thanks,

-k


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

kinaed said:


> Bareges said:
> 
> 
> > kinaed,
> ...


BTW, how do I edit messages on this board? An edit control appeared on another message, but that message seems to have disappeared.

-k


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You only get 5 mins before it times out...If you need to edit after that then drop me ( or another mod a P.M and we will do it for you)









I deleted your last post as it was a duplicate of the previous one.....


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

jasonm said:


> You only get 5 mins before it times out...If you need to edit after that then drop me ( or another mod a P.M and we will do it for you)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

-k


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Kinaed,

Sorry don't have any contact details - by pure chance the rep walked into the local watchmaker in the same week that I brought my black sekonda strela 3017 (approx 1963/4) having explained what I was trying to do.

While it was fresh in the watchmaker's mind he asked the rep to send what spares he could.............that and paying for the work was as far as my invovlement went.

I was equally fortunate in finding on the Bay a white strela with the hands that I needed for my black one so I had backup........and as described the black one by coincidence had the original hands for the white poljot strela.............. very nearly a straight swap to obtain 2 watches (1960s) back in original spec.

If I do find out anymore I'll post the details.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'll try emailing a contact I have at Sekonda and see if I get a reply







.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

raketakat said:


> I'll try emailing a contact I have at Sekonda and see if I get a reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!

Thanks for all the responses everyone, this is really terrific!

Cheers,

-k


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I'll try emailing a contact I have at Sekonda and see if I get a reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My very helpful contact at Time Products ( which now owns Sekonda ) says that there are no complete mov'ts, cases, dials, hands or balances in stock there







.

All that they have left are a few movement parts







.

He is sending me details by snail mail, so as soon I get them I will post here.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

raketakat said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try emailing a contact I have at Sekonda and see if I get a reply
> ...


Thanks for the assistance, I appreciate it.

-k


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

raketakat said:


> My very helpful contact at Time Products ( which now owns Sekonda ) says that there are no complete mov'ts, cases, dials, hands or balances in stock there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that would be excellent thanks.

I do know of a Sekonda trained repair guy who claims he has parts for these strelas.

However the strela I sent to him to be fixed was one that got lost in the post. So I never

got to know of his services. In the future I'll use a courier service insured.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > My very helpful contact at Time Products ( which now owns Sekonda ) says that there are no complete mov'ts, cases, dials, hands or balances in stock there
> ...


Have you had any dealings with him recently? I would love to get the hand set that goes with the white Sekonda dial!

Thanks again, BTW!

-k


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Just out of interest kinaed, do you have a wider interest in Russian watches or is it just 3017's that ding your thing














?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

kinaed said:


> Have you had any dealings with him recently? I would love to get the hand set that goes with the white Sekonda dial!
> 
> Thanks again, BTW!
> 
> -k


Preempting this I just got in touch with him and he informs me he has no dials, cases or hands or any source for these unfortunately. But he does have buttons, stems, mainsprings, various train wheels etc...

for the 3017 - enough to repair


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Xantiagib said:


> But he does have buttons, stems, mainsprings, various train wheels etc...
> 
> for the 3017 - enough to repair


These are probably the parts Time Products still has. It would be interesting to see a list though  .


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

raketakat said:


> Just out of interest kinaed, do you have a wider interest in Russian watches or is it just 3017's that ding your thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also collect Vostok and othe Poljot watches. Mainly frm the Soviet era, but I a have a few Russian samples.

-k



Xantiagib said:


> kinaed said:
> 
> 
> > Have you had any dealings with him recently? I would love to get the hand set that goes with the white Sekonda dial!
> ...


Well, that's still a pretty doog source for necessary reair items.

The hunt continues.

Cheers,

-k


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

kinaed said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of interest kinaed, do you have a wider interest in Russian watches or is it just 3017's that ding your thing
> ...


Looks like my keyboard diselksia is kicking again...

-k


----------

